# Alternative to 5-way controller?



## MoiraRhun (Mar 3, 2010)

My controller stick cracked across the middle a while ago but was still entirely usable until I let my husband cruise around my Kindle to see how it worked. Well, now it doesn't... sorta.

Up, down, left and right still work but pushing down on the center of the controller to enter a book or select a menu item no longer works.

Amazon is sending out a replacement but I'd like to be able to read in the meantime. I'd also like to remove my screensaver hack before sending it back in. Without being able to select menu items, though, that's not possible.

Is there a key  or key combo that will do the same thing as the center-press on the controller?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I do not know if there is, but I might try the return key (the "bent arrow" key) and see if it does.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry, no words of wisdom for you on this one. I don't believe there's a shortcut for this.

I do want to let you know that you don't need to remove the screensaver hack before you send it back.


----------



## MoiraRhun (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, I tried the obvious key choices and got nowhere. I was simply hoping there was something I missed.

So sad that I have to send it back. Even if the replacement is identical, it's not the one I got as a gift. 
OTOH, Amazon support was wonderful about it, which takes out some of the sting.


----------



## seelivemusic (Mar 29, 2010)

I know what you are talking about, I had to send the one I received as a gift back to amazonland. I am going thru an interesting experience with amazon, they are trying to refund the cost of the kindle I sent back even tho they sent me one. I posted about it in the troubleshooting forum.


----------

